# TIRES



## LTC Spivey (Apr 18, 2017)

I currently have BF Goodrich on my 67 GTO I had these tires for about 13-15 years, however I may have 6k miles on them. 1st question is this an accident waiting to happen, the tires looks new car have garage kept. Looking to get new tires, any suggestions far as brand. Running BF Goodrich P245/60 R15 on the rear and P215/65 R15 on the front. What's a good tire limited miles driving, need to look good.

Thanks
LTC Spivey


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I use Cooper Cobra Radial GT, raised white lettering.....check Summit for good prices


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes 14 year old tires need to go. For piece of mind it’s best to change them. I have 15 years on mine with 4K miles and I’m currently shopping too. If they’ve lasted that long, why not go back to them? I’m debating some MT’s street SS’s since I don’t drive in rain. But also check BF G sport Comps.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I think I’m going to try the firestone wide oval radials next, currently riding on copper cobras 7 years old


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I think I’m going to try the firestone wide oval radials next, currently riding on copper cobras 7 years old



15’s?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

14


HiVolts said:


> 15’s?


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

LTC Spivey said:


> I currently have BF Goodrich on my 67 GTO I had these tires for about 13-15 years, however I may have 6k miles on them. 1st question is this an accident waiting to happen, the tires looks new car have garage kept. Looking to get new tires, any suggestions far as brand. Running BF Goodrich P245/60 R15 on the rear and P215/65 R15 on the front. What's a good tire limited miles driving, need to look good.
> 
> Thanks
> LTC Spivey


I have exactly the same tire and exactly the sme problem. I'm going to replace them with Cooper Cobra's. The internet is loaded with complaints about the new BF Goodrich Radial T/A's. Apparently the raised white letters turn yellow/brown and won't return to white.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Wilma the coopers are good tires I had mine on my 72 for the last 7 years.The way I hear it that is long enough. You do not want to risk the car yourself and others with a tire failure. The only complaint I can say about them they turn a brown color when exposed to sunlight too long. I noticed this after doing car shows


----------



## Pontiac George (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m in the tire business. I‘m also an avid car collector. Tire aging debate has really bubbled up in the last 5-10 years. My opinion, if the tires aren’t visibly weather checked or showing age, I wouldn’t replace them unless I drove the car a lot. Has the car been stored inside and out of the sun and weather? If so they should be in pretty good shape. If you live and drive in a hot climate area, Arizona, Texas etc, I’d probably replace them. Heat is the enemy. If you regularly drive fast or ‘spirited’ I’d probably replace them. If you only take the car out on weekends to the local burger joint or car show, I wouldn’t replace them. BFG and Cooper are both good tires. I prefer the BFG look over the Cooper.


----------



## Shelley7 (Nov 21, 2019)

LTC Spivey said:


> I currently have BF Goodrich on my 67 GTO I had these tires for about 13-15 years, however I may have 6k miles on them. 1st question is this an accident waiting to happen, the tires looks new car have garage kept. Looking to get new tires, any suggestions far as brand. Running BF Goodrich P245/60 R15 on the rear and P215/65 R15 on the front. What's a good tire limited miles driving, need to look good.
> 
> Thanks
> LTC Spivey


I have a 69 GTO that had 15 yr old tires with 3000 miles on them. My car is always garaged and not driven in the rain. The tread looked great and basically they looked like new tires. When going on my weekly drive, my steering started to feel very shakey. I turned around and went back home. My tires looked fine so I thought something else was going on. The next day when I went down to my garage, the front drivers tire had split right in the middle of the tread. The tire literally fell apart. I learned my lesson and was very lucky. I put new BF Goodrich back on after extensive tire shopping. I had to change the size on the rear because they had quit making the size I had prior. The tire shop tried two other sizes on just so I could make sure they didn't rub and looked good. That was very helpful. I have also have 15 " wheels but smaller tires on front and slightly fatter, taller on rear. I love that look and BTW, my white lettering has never yellowed.


----------



## LTC Spivey (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

*







Just got 245 60 14s*


----------

